# Couch Surfer in need of Couch near Aspen



## onefatdog (Oct 25, 2003)

give me a call, 970 963 5159
we live in el jebel


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

*There's a hostel in Glenwood*

12th and Grand Ave. 40 mi to Aspen.
If you have free time and want the tour pm me. I might be able to pull a comp on the 14 th.


----------

